# Recommend a Poly Ink please



## mississippiink (Dec 10, 2019)

I need white ink to print on red dri-fit shirts. But the last time I used poly ink it was so thick I could barely pull. Any suggestions ?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

mississippiink said:


> I need white ink to print on red dri-fit shirts. But the last time I used poly ink it was so thick I could barely pull. Any suggestions ?


Thick ink is a regular problem for poly whites, and red is the hardest colour to print onto. The only way around it with plastisol is to use curable reducer, but that reduces the opacity quicker than it reduces the viscosity.


Have you thought of using a good waterbased ink? They tend to be thinner, and can be curred at lower temps, which solves the bleeding problem. Permaset Aqua Supercover can be curred as low as 120c/250f.

There is a learning curve with using them if you haven't done so before, and you will need a higher mesh count than plastisol, and maybe a different emulsion.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

mississippiink said:


> I need white ink to print on red dri-fit shirts. But the last time I used poly ink it was so thick I could barely pull. Any suggestions ?


Fresh ink will work with the right screen... Old ink may need a reducer.
Personally I always push print because it's so much easier, and never had a problem.


----------



## mississippiink (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. No I’ve never experimented with water based but it might be time.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

One Stroke .357 White
We print this through 158 mesh
print-flash-print 
Use our normal settings on our dryer

Make sure shirts are cool before packing
we will hold in front of a fan as the shirts come out of the dryer to assist in a quick cool down


----------



## tntbombs (Sep 24, 2012)

Poly Inks tend to body up (get thicker) after sitting for a while. Stir them then pre warm your plattens and shirts before printing. try this on some scraps but once the boards and ink heats up it prints easily.


----------

